# Ball joint snap ring



## bfletcher7 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi. My original press-fit lower ball joint did not include a snap ring; the Moog does have one, though there is also a general reference that not all hardware is applicable. In my mind, I don't understand the need for a ring - the joint presses into the control arm from the bottom and the stud is captured by the pinch bolt passing through the knuckle. 

Can you comment? Thx


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

To be installed as the original.

They are sold as universal kits, applicable to many different vehicles, with extra parts, when needed.

These parts are useless in most applications, and not used, but saved in the contingencies bucket, for " maybe it can be used somewhere else later". 

They do this, so that they do not have to stock 5 different part numbers, just one for 5 different vehicles.

You are thinking too hard, and this will drive you crazy, unless you learn to just shrug off the extra stuff, use the parts needed for your application, trash, save the extras. 

Your choice.


ED


----------



## bfletcher7 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thx. I didn't know if they felt that the action of removing and reinstalling the ball joint could cause the control arm to possibly "open up" a few mils and wanted the use of the snap ring. I posted this because I was perfectly content until I woke up the next morning and suddenly wondered if I should have used it. 

But the reality is that I achieved a very tight press fit. With my standard length 1/2" ratchet I was only able to press it so far and then had to use the impact wrench to complete it. And given the design and how the stud is captured by the pinch bold I cannot fathom how it could become separated unless there were some catastrophic failure of the ball joint housing, in which case a snap ring would not help.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm an old man with cheap glasses, so pardon me my question. I see ball joint, mating serrations, groove for snap ring, joint grease bellow, stud...
No threads? Is it held in place with a pass through bolt that goes into the groove at the top, then knuckle pinches on the stud? That's not a hole lot of mating surface... Unless pic is just Photoshopped something...


----------



## bfletcher7 (Jan 16, 2016)

You're describing it accurately. Not being precise, I'm measuring a 7/16" length of press-fit mating surface into the control arm (I have a loose one here with me because I'm replacing the other side this weekend). Yes, the pass-through bolt does go through the stud grove. That bolt and a nut pinch the knuckle. No threads.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you. 

Just keep in mind, ball joint wants to go DOWN while knuckle goes UP during loading response.


----------

